# 30g standard



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm looking into purchasing a 30g reg. butIi want to get a light fixture with HO for this tank because I want to plant it. T5HO fixtures on fishneedit.com sizes are 24",36",48". The tank itself is 30" what do i do????? Please help. I have to let the guy know within the hour if am buying it or not. The tank comes with a canopy which he has modified to fit 4 T4 flourescent lights. I don't think they are HO tho.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you considered LED? Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (24-36 Inch)

Based on Jeff's info in this thread, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/j-l-aquatics-62/led-lighting-systems-freshwater-twist-8281/ (see post #7), there is plenty of light to grow med light plants, so unless you want to grow tons of plants with CO2 injection and be pruning all the time, I would suggest this option and Metricide/Excel.

The other option you can go with is this one: Coralife 30 Inch AquaLight T5 HO Fixture (2-31W), but you'd have to replace the actinic with a daylight tube.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

*Lighting*

Thank you sooooooo much problem solved. Man ohhhh Man where would I be without BC Aquaria and it's peeps......thanx so much for the info. So Imma go ahead and set up this 30......Yippppeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

When you make your decision on light/bulbs. Don't just base it off of PAR value or umol. You need to know what color spectrum the umol is base of off.

Plants needs a large peak in the blue and an even bigger peak in the red.

Urban Garden Magazine | Plasma Grow Lights: The Promises Of Full Spectrum Plant Lighting


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx edge, I will look into the link tomorrow. I don't know much as i am a newbie but always willing to learn and catch on fast. Thank you both for helpin me make an educated purchase. Much apr8ed. : }


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2.....the 30" Coralife fixture is what I'm leaning towards so with the switch of the blue actinic light to a white, would the lighting be enuff for plants requiring med. lite???? or would u say this fixture supply's low lite and i would have to stick to plants that require low lite????


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How tank is the tank? 18"? I would say 62 watts of HO T5 is plenty of light to grow most plants. I think your limitation will be CO2 (can't remember if you plan to inject or not.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

15.5 tall. Where the C02 is concerned I may in the future as of now No. So based on this do u think the Coralife would do???? Once again thank you for all your help in helping me make informed decisions. Cheers, Bobbi


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, 15" isn't very tall at all. And if you put in 2" of substrate, you're looking at 12 - 13" inches no which is what a 10 gallon is.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx so that lite should do the trick for plants requiring med lite??? If so that is what i am gonna purchase.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty certain it'll do the job for you.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

k, well i hope it does cuz i think imma go get it tomorrow from J&L's. Thanx for all your help.


----------

